# New Genus erected for mysteriosus and captivus



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Have folks had a chance to check out the new papers by some of the Dendrobates.org boys?

"Spotted Poison frogs: Rediscovery of a lost species and a new genus (Anura: Dendrobatidae) from Northwestern Peru"

Featuring the shiny new genus "Excidobates"!

Available in herpetologica 64(1) 121-137 2008.


Congratulations guys! I'm glad to have you working on this stuff!

-Afemoralis


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

And they got a cover shot as well. 

Huge congrats Jason and Evan.

For anyone who doesn't have access to the article and would like a copy - let me know (PM with email address).

Oz


----------



## jesseblack (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks, it seems like years since we decided to do that...however the processes of science is so slow...It is weird how you come to terms with things (like this manuscript) and then move on to something else and then a year later it becomes known to everyone else, by that point you are obsessed with something else...OK, cheers and thanks for your support...

Jason L. Brown


----------

